# Clinton twp to announce end of raw sewage



## mike1968 (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.macombdaily.com/news/lo...cle_d0bdafb2-bd25-11e9-a6e4-9b25bc35b039.html


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Great, now all we need is every other municipality to do the same! Have you ever tried to fish north on the Clinton towards Auburn Hills? The smell of that Sewer treatment plant they are building will make you think twice about fishing that area. What is the DNR doing about all this sewage dumping? Everything Municipality dumps their raw sewage every time it storms, it's ridiculous, and it goes right to Lake St.Toilet. maybe there would be alot more "Life" in the Clinton river if the DNR and these politicians would do a better job.... seriously!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Any and everything thing they do is going in right direction. I seen water treatment in Oakland county is doing big up grades. A lot more to be done but makes smile.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When did they announce "the beginning" of dumping raw sewage into the Clinton? :evilsmile


----------



## mike1968 (Nov 2, 2017)

Not yet


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.detroitnews.com/amp/1997163001

I’m happy with the progress that’s been taking place. Growing up playing on this river I’ve seen it first hand. I probably spend as much time on its banks and parks as I did when just a boy. One thing I didn’t realize then was the fishies. Increased efforts have helped returns and brought more anglers as years have went by. Really think it’s time for dnr to increase stocking efforts for Macomb County section of river. Even if stocks were placed above dam the lower river will capitalize. Give the average joe an opportunity to catch fish in his backyard, especially with the population base of Macomb County. How many avid steelhead anglers live close to Clinton that drive north and pass on Clinton? 

Local fisheries biologists will tell you it’s what’s available through hatcheries. Which is correct for there stand point because they don’t control those numbers as a whole. It was mentioned to me through their staff the availability for access is a problem also. I laughed at that knowing the first 12-15 are very accessible. The pressure has to come from someone or people with some pull... Maybe Hackel has the ???? Maybe more exposure to him and staff of what’s available in his backyard and what it could be????rant rant rant


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

nighttime said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.detroitnews.com/amp/1997163001
> 
> I’m happy with the progress that’s been taking place. Growing up playing on this river I’ve seen it first hand. I probably spend as much time on its banks and parks as I did when just a boy. One thing I didn’t realize then was the fishies. Increased efforts have helped returns and brought more anglers as years have went by. Really think it’s time for dnr to increase stocking efforts for Macomb County section of river. Even if stocks were placed above dam the lower river will capitalize. Give the average joe an opportunity to catch fish in his backyard, especially with the population base of Macomb County. How many avid steelhead anglers live close to Clinton that drive north and pass on Clinton?
> 
> Local fisheries biologists will tell you it’s what’s available through hatcheries. Which is correct for there stand point because they don’t control those numbers as a whole. It was mentioned to me through their staff the availability for access is a problem also. I laughed at that knowing the first 12-15 are very accessible. The pressure has to come from someone or people with some pull... Maybe Hackel has the ???? Maybe more exposure to him and staff of what’s available in his backyard and what it could be????rant rant rant


I live by the Clinton...I choose to go to the Flint or the Cass to fish...The Clinton just doesn't have the fish it should...it's disappointing way to few...we know why....sewage, and a super fund site in it's watershed. I'm not a fan of our DNR or the politicians who call the shots. Everyone chuckles at Flint's water problems but the fishing in that river puts the Clinton to Shame... Clinton only has more Steelhead....and not by much.I hope one day they solve the problems the Clinton has.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Clinton head waters start in independence Twp. My uncle lives on that lake. It has every species you can think off it’s just where you fish it when you fish it and how you fish it. Mt Clemens and spillway has plenty warm water species. I choose not to fish for others except steel. Of course it faces issues with run off, trash and declining sewage issues that’s been there for decades. 31 miles in Macomb and much more as you go above dam and into paint, not to mention the north branch of Clinton . That’s a ton of area for fish to spread out in even when runs on. Structure, logs and holes are plenty It could use more effort. Couple years dnr put fall steelhead as they were overstock from hatchery. The 2 -4 years after fishing improved, didn’t have a problem finding steelhead as many times I’d catch 2 or 3 a trip with few skunks compared years past. Maybe we’ll cross paths and do some fishing this late fall/ winter.... GL


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I have always been really down on the Clinton, seeing how it flows to Lake St.clair, but the lack of Smallmouth really irks me. I know spots where I can get a few, but not enough spots or fish. I get a few trout etc. But there is a serious lack of quality fish in the Clinton other rivers are teaming with fish.... I blame pollution and mismanagement. All the beach closings south of the river exit says alot.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I do OK on the Clinton. It’s not a great trout stream but it’s the best we got down here; and I do believe it’s getting better. Well, the water seems cleaner. The bugs are there. The fish will follow. Catch and release!


----------

